# What kind of bassleri do I have?



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey, you people. I'm wondering what kind of Bassleri is crawling in my viv 

Thanks for helping, guys!



















grtzzzz


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like the Tarapoto/yellow morph.
Where did you get them from?
(I don't think its a pepperi morph...but I'm not as familiar with them.)


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Check these out:
Dendrobates.org - Ameerega bassleri
Ameerega pepperi | Understory Enterprises


----------



## dimitri J (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought them at the Dutch Frogday last sunday. He sold them as bassleri 'yellow' . But I was wondering what area they are from


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahh ok. I didn't know you were in Europe.

Well, I guess your question is kind of answered now.
Heres a little more locale info....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ameerega/57621-ameerega-bassleri.html


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice! Looks like the bassleri from around Tarapoto and the Cairanachi Valley. Great frogs.


----------

